# Please read this before posting in here



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Although we do understand that forums are a good place to meet people, we would very much appreciate it if you would keep personal approaches to the private mail system or by email. Please do not put personal / private messages on the forum as it confuses the issue on threads where people are asking pertinent questions, and tends to push the threads right off topic.

The system I'm afraid is set up here so that you cannot pm until you have made *4 posts*, and this is to stop spammers from registering and spamming by pm. You do of course have the option of posting your email address in a thread of course but we do not advise it, as the address may get trawled and then you will get spammed.

I thank you for your cooperation


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The number of posts to use the pm system has been reduced to 4 as a trial


----------



## hhhggg (Feb 5, 2008)

*thanks*

ok , understood
hhhggg


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

What happens if we PM and it says "Sent"... where does it land?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Canlebguy said:


> What happens if we PM and it says "Sent"... where does it land?


It lands where you sent it to


----------



## Mustafa"mu" (Apr 5, 2008)

I apologise including my e-mail add in my first post,,,,,


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool I got it. I did not read the 2nd post... first post says "you cannot pm until you have made 4 posts". Then the 2nd says that your limited to 4 as a start.


----------



## Mustafa"mu" (Apr 5, 2008)

same here m8! but its a cool website! isn't? so do u live in Dubai? If yeah, can u help me in gettin the pet importation form? Cheers, mu


Canlebguy said:


> Cool I got it. I did not read the 2nd post... first post says "you cannot pm until you have made 4 posts". Then the 2nd says that your limited to 4 as a start.


----------



## Dill (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, new to the site. Ok forgive me for being a little stupid here but if I want to ask someone a question I have to type 4 of these kind of notes first?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dill said:


> Hi, new to the site. Ok forgive me for being a little stupid here but if I want to ask someone a question I have to type 4 of these kind of notes first?


No - only before sending someone a Private Message


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

A pm floating in cyber space forever, never to be read. Thanks for the sticky on this thread too.


----------



## avikal (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Good, I do appreciate these tough rules. 

Avikal


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May I remind people, especially new posters seeking information, to ask politely for help. Many posts don't even have a 'thank you' on them. The people here who are answering your questions are doing so in their own free time, so appreciation should be given.

Thank you.



_


----------



## Sajster (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the useful information.


----------



## Terry Zheng (Jun 11, 2008)

i know!!!!!!!!!thank you


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, tnx for the info! I did add my email on the previous 2 posts. With this one i have now posted 3! One left before I can start PMs.


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

